

Zeus crimeware source code leaked - madars
https://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/zeus-source-code-leaked-051011

======
neworbit
Code (supposedly) linked from [http://www.thehackernews.com/2011/05/finally-
source-code-of-...](http://www.thehackernews.com/2011/05/finally-source-code-
of-zeus-crimeware.html)

------
tudorachim
Nice, this malware has better documentation than most open source projects
I've used.

